# Cleaning out waste and fresh water tanks



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have had our MH for approx 6 months now and have recently noticed a strange smell from the freshwater taps. As we bought this MH secondhand we have no idea what/how or if ever it has had contaminated water in it so are looking for advice and tips on getting it clean and ultimately keeping it clean. While on the subject when we picked up the MH we noticed that there was a grey residue in the wastwater tank and not surprisingly a typical waste smell from there also.

I have used the waste water tank freshener product from Aqua chem and while it appeared to work initially we notice its back We have filled and rinsed both tanks, even put hospipes in to swish the water around.

Does anyone out there have any solutions or suggestions on how to fix and ultimately prevent this problem?

FYI - we never use the fresh water for drinking


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

We use sterilising fluid, the type used for babies bottles & equipment, just add the recomended amount to the fresh water tank fill up with water and leave in overnight then open the taps drain in to the waste tank and again leave in overnight, drain off then give another flush with water only and jobs done.

Ian.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste money on expensive cleaning agents, use household bleach .. here is how the yanks do it . 

Only hook your hose up to a potable water source. Watch out for faucets at dump stations and heed warning signs.
Use only drinking water safe hoses to supply water to your rig.
Never use your drinking water hose for any other purpose.
Stow the drinking water hose empty and connect the ends together to keep them clean.
Don't drag the end of your drinking water hose on the ground.
Always let the water run for a bit at the spigot before connecting up.
Sanitize your fresh water tank at the start of the season and drain it if it will be unused for more than 2 weeks. To sanitize the tank and the fresh water system,do the following:
Prepare a chlorine solution using one gallon of water and 1/4 cup of Clorox or Purex household bleach (5% sodium hypochlorite solution). Pour one gallon of solution into tank for 15 gallons of tank capacity.
Complete filling of tank with fresh water. Turn on the pump. Open each faucet and let it run until all air has been released from the pipes and entire fresh water system is filled. You should be able to smell chlorine strongly at each faucet.
Allow to stand for three hours.
Drain and flush the tank and system with potable fresh water.
To remove any excessive chlorine taste or odor which might remain, prepare a solution of one quart vinegar to five gallons water and allow this solution to remain in tank overnight or longer.
Drain tank and again flush with potable water.
If in doubt about the quality of the water going into your fresh water tank, add a small amount of common household bleach to the water in the tank. A teaspoonful of bleach per 20 gallons of water is plenty!
If you are really worried, buy bottled water and use it for drinking and cooking!


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Note this if you have trumatic fitted. 

From trumatic c manual 

"The water container used is made of stainless steel, which is foodstuff-compatible. 

... To sterilise the water we recommend certicil-argento. Other products, particulary those containing clorine are unsuitable." 

Clorine (bleach) will corrode stainless steel. I don't know however, if occasional cleaning with weak solution would really matter.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

hhhh said:


> Clorine (bleach) will corrode stainless steel. I don't know however, if occasional cleaning with weak solution would really matter.


At only a few PPM I can't see it having any ill effects, I've been using it for many years without a problem. In my experience lime scale build up is a bigger worry, this causes the 240v heater element or tank wall to overheat and fail, I don't know how to prevent this or clean it out successfully. :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> [In my experience lime scale build up is a bigger worry, this causes the 240v heater element or tank wall to overheat and fail, I don't know how to prevent this or clean it out successfully. :?


Hi Jim,

Apparently wine vinegar, to descale the stainless steel boiler. I can't check the Truma/Hymer books just now, as they are in the MH.
But See Here

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, and a wee bit more.
More

Jock.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Cheers Jock.. 
I forgot that vinegar is good for descaling, I've used it in the kettle, just never dawned on me to try it in the RV water heater.. .. 

:lol: 

Jim


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Cheers Jock..
> I forgot that vinegar is good for descaling, I've used it in the kettle, just never dawned on me to try it in the RV water heater.. ..
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Anyway, never mind the wine vinegar, where's my pint? :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Anyway, never mind the wine vinegar, where's my pint? :lol:
> 
> Jock.


Always a pint of the famous Hen waiting for you Jock and for any other weary travelers who care to pop in ! :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Strikes me these these "instructions" are all a bit vague (from Truma)
Doesn't say how much, doesn't say how ofetn and doesn't say how long for.

Isn't it time this sort of thing should be included as part of the Habitation Service-or doesn't "service" really mean what it says??


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments fellow MH'ers - much appreciated

Unless there are other suggestions I'll give it a try with certicil-argento as a first step.

It would be comforting if this sort of thing was part of the annual checks and as pointed out the manuals are not much help

thanks again
Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi again,

one more point here is an article that describes tank cleaning etc.

http://www.miriad-products.com/ce/ce1.htm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleaning water tanks*

Hi

I clean the waste water tank as I drive along. Empty most of the waste water out and then add a few litres of cheap bleach. Drive along and it slops about merrily, cleaning as it does.

Russell


----------

